# not sure if this is the place or not



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I seen this earlier its pictures off a guys hunting camera here in Texas.


----------



## elongobardi (Dec 13, 2017)

faststang90 said:


> I seen this earlier its pictures off a guys hunting camera here in Texas.
> View attachment 16900


He should of called some buddies and went hunting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

I hope this photo was sent to Border patrol and ICE. Yes, we need a wall. A huge issue is states that allow for DL's and sanctuary status, free medical, education, etc.... such as California and others. If there is no incentives for illegals to come, they won't. Thank-you California!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I personally prefer a !0 strand high voltage electric fence wit a 10 yard wide by 10 feet tall mixture of tanglefoot and razor wire followed up with another 10 strand high voltage fence.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Itinerant laborers?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Back in the 1950 & 1960 they were they came across the border worked collected their pay and went home. most returned to the same ranches season after season because they worked hard and wee treated fair but they always went home each time.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

tony pasley said:


> Back in the 1950 & 1960 they were they came across the border worked collected their pay and went home. most returned to the same ranches season after season because they worked hard and wee treated fair but they always went home each time.


Um, that's still illegal unless they were granted work visa's and paid taxes on their incomes.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

denner12 said:


> Um, that's still illegal unless they were granted work visa's and paid taxes on their incomes.


You an IRS agent?


----------



## Marturo (Jan 13, 2019)

I am all for a wall. However our collective anger should be aimed at the Socialist
Democrats. It is them who are sending the wrong message to all these people.
I grew up in Panama on FT Clayton US Army Fort. Went to school with all color
of kids. They were like us in that they wanted a good life & raise a family.

A-Holes in the Corrupt Government of Panama would steal the Money the US
gave them & make life a living Hell for the people. I not saying not to Hate.
However your hate would be better used against the Socialist here in the US who are working to destroy our Country.

Via Con Dios amegios.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

hillman said:


> You an IRS agent?


Nope, just know the law unlike many others and I did stay at a holiday Inn Express last night. Most people should know if you receive income from employment in the U.S. you need to file income tax returns and/or pay taxes. You shouldn't need to be an IRS agent to know that.

If you enter the country illegally, work illegally, and don't pay taxes illegally?

"In general, *foreign workers* in the U. S. on temporary work visas must *pay* state and federal *taxes*. The person's federal *tax* liability ultimately depends on the nature of the *tax* treaty (if there is one) between the U. S. and the person's home country, but most treaties *do* not exempt these *workers* from U. S. *taxes"*


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

tony pasley said:


> I personally prefer a !0 strand high voltage electric fence wit a 10 yard wide by 10 feet tall mixture of tanglefoot and razor wire followed up with another 10 strand high voltage fence.


They should be able to run those electric fences with energy efficient solar panels?


----------



## elongobardi (Dec 13, 2017)

Some land mines on there side as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

denner12 said:


> Nope, just know the law unlike many others and I did stay at a holiday Inn Express last night. Most people should know if you receive income from employment in the U.S. you need to file income tax returns and/or pay taxes. You shouldn't need to be an IRS agent to know that.
> 
> If you enter the country illegally, work illegally, and don't pay taxes illegally?
> 
> "In general, *foreign workers* in the U. S. on temporary work visas must *pay* state and federal *taxes*. The person's federal *tax* liability ultimately depends on the nature of the *tax* treaty (if there is one) between the U. S. and the person's home country, but most treaties *do* not exempt these *workers* from U. S. *taxes"*


You left out amount limits required for paying taxes, also Texas does not have income taxes so none of the seasonal workers for my grand father were required to pay taxes for the work they did back then. Yes they violated the work permits but most of the work was done in 10 days so no one complained including BCP.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

With the difference between when I grew up in west Texas and now Congress needs to pass the first immigration reform law stating " Any one illegally entering the U.S. can not apply for asylum and subject to immediate deportation


----------

